# My son is having surgery today



## Milkman (Oct 19, 2004)

My oldest son Justin is having minor surgery today. He has a small hernia at the scar of a place he had surgery 10 years ago when he was 12 years old. It tore loose a while back and needs repair. 

Although it is minor please lift him up in prayer if you get a chance.

Thanks,
Marvin


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 19, 2004)

You have them.  Hope all goes well.  Give us an update later on.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Oct 19, 2004)

We're on it Uncle Marvin!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Oct 19, 2004)

Will do


----------



## Duramax (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers sent up.  Hope all is well with Justin!


----------



## Al33 (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers up for Justin.

Al


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying that all goes well for Justin.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 19, 2004)

You got it Marvin.  tell him to hang in there.

Jim


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 19, 2004)

My prayers are added to the others Marvin - Let us know how things go...


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 19, 2004)

My Prayers are on the way.


----------



## Kdog (Oct 19, 2004)

Hope all is well with your son.  

We just returned home from my daughters minor surgery and all went well.

Kdog


----------



## Milkman (Oct 19, 2004)

Dear Woodys Family,

Thanks for all the prayers and well wishes. Justin is out of surgery and will probably have to spend the night for observation. The tear was more severe than originally figured.

Thanks again.

MM


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers are on the way!  
Teach


----------



## marknga (Oct 19, 2004)




----------



## garider01 (Oct 19, 2004)

praying for a quick healing and recovery


----------



## jrgriggs (Oct 19, 2004)

youve got mine best wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## CAL (Oct 19, 2004)

Count mine in to Mr.Marvin!


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 19, 2004)




----------



## Goose (Oct 20, 2004)

No such thing as "minor" surgery - a knife to the skin is a knife to the skin.  I don't know who decides what's "major" or "minor" - definitely not the one being cut!

In my prayers for a speedy recovery.

Goose


----------



## gabuckeye (Oct 20, 2004)

Prayers for a speedy recovery.
Hope he likes ice cream.  
My mom always said we could eat all we wanted after surgery.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 20, 2004)

Prayers for your son, Marvin.  Let us know how he does.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Oct 20, 2004)

*Son Having Surgery*

Marvin:  I'm late getting on board, but we do share your concern for your Son.  Hope and Pray that all goes well.

Vernon


----------



## LOBO (Oct 20, 2004)

Keep The Faith...we Are All With You....


----------



## Milkman (Oct 21, 2004)

Justin is doing very well now. He is home and walking around the house and yard already. 

He got to take a shower today and says he feels like a new man now  

Thanks again to all our Woodys family and to the Almighty for all.

MM


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 22, 2004)

Glad everything is working out.


----------



## shotgun (Oct 22, 2004)

Count me in as well Marvin


----------



## HT2 (Oct 22, 2004)

*Marvin.....*

Glad all went well......

Keep us posted on how things are goin' for him....


----------

